# Heads up for JBJ Bubble Counter users!



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks, ive just ordered some last night so this is in the nik of time!!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, that's the way you do it.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Regarding the JBJ bubble counter: the JBJ bubble counter comes with a small black o-ring. They place it on the CO2 tube nipple. See pictures for correct placement:








This is where the o-ring is placed at the factory for shipment:








This is where it needs to go:








Now, the last step before connecting everything to the CO2 tank to check for leaks: connect the bubble counter to the Clippard check valve:








The finished but not yet tested product:


















*** I would still use a check valve directly underneath your JBJ bubble counter. Their built in check valves often fail.***
PM me if you have any questions. 

Water in a solenoid that is connected to electricity can be dangerous or deadly.  Can all be prevented by a simple check valve.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is really handy thanks. Do you know the size thread so I can get 2 brass checkvalves to go with them as I don't have this info.
Again, thanks a lot.


----------



## jayjigga (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!! I just switched it this morning. Makes so much more sense...thurs should be a sticky


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Questions: Why is it we use tape in every other step of the CO2 system, but not on the bubble counter? Would there be anything wrong with taping both ends?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rush3737 said:


> Questions: Why is it we use tape in every other step of the CO2 system, but not on the bubble counter? Would there be anything wrong with taping both ends?


I use tape on the bottom of the bubble counter. I don't use it on top.

To be honest, I don't know where the O-ring goes anymore  Some people have success with it at the top, others have it working fine on the bottom.

In the end, as long as it doesn't leak, I'm happy.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Rush3737 said:


> Questions: Why is it we use tape in every other step of the CO2 system, but not on the bubble counter? Would there be anything wrong with taping both ends?


You use teflon tape or dope on NPT threads because it's what provides a leak-tight seal. If it has tapered threads, you must use tape on SS threads or tape/dope on brass threads. If it's a compression fitting, then tape/dope is not necessary because it seals by compressing the tubing in place.


----------



## gparr (Jan 5, 2004)

Darkblade48 said:


> To be honest, I don't know where the O-ring goes anymore  Some people have success with it at the top, others have it working fine on the bottom.
> 
> In the end, as long as it doesn't leak, I'm happy.


From the pic...I can't tell whether it is on the bottom or top of the BC...can someone please confirm?


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> I use tape on the bottom of the bubble counter. I don't use it on top.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know where the O-ring goes anymore  Some people have success with it at the top, others have it working fine on the bottom.
> 
> In the end, as long as it doesn't leak, I'm happy.


I'm talking about where the plastic meets the brass. Seems like the tape would only help there correct? I just want to make sure I'm not hurting anything by putting it there. 

I'll try the ring on the bottom. Got my bubble counter in yesterday and plan on installing it tonight after the CO2 turns off.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

gparr said:


> From the pic...I can't tell whether it is on the bottom or top of the BC...can someone please confirm?


In the above pictures, it is likely at the bottom.

The user first shows the original placement of the O-ring (top) and then likely shows that it is then placed on the bottom.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I wish there would be instructions. I stuck it around my tube inside the top nut. I have a leak, so I'm gonna give this a try.


----------

